# Post pictures of the best food of all time!



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)

For me the best food in the univers is sushi....





What about a steak with a yummy ''Caf&#233; de Paris''




Bacon!








Now comes the swiss food
Sp&#233;cialit&#233; from Wallis Dried meat...




The fondue!




Raclette and potatoes


----------



## playstopause (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## stuh84 (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## B Lopez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Jason (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ I had a lemon poppyseed muffin one time it was decent


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 13, 2009)

+ GIRL = HEAVEN


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## lobee (Mar 13, 2009)

Holy crap that's a huge picture! My teeth hurt from trying to bite the screen.


----------



## Harry (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 14, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


>



Holy shit that looks good.

I want to make something like this right now.

EDIT: Two pizzas on one screen is better than 1!


----------



## MrJack (Mar 14, 2009)

Unfortunately I couldn't find a good picture, but it's definitely a soft tortilla filled with cucumber, paprika, onion, meat, hot sauce, chilies, tomato and some cheese. Just thinking about it makes me drool.


----------



## liamh (Mar 14, 2009)

Cornish pasties..EPIC!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 14, 2009)

MrJack said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't find a good picture, but it's definitely a soft tortilla filled with cucumber, paprika, onion, meat, hot sauce, chilies, tomato and some cheese. Just thinking about it makes me drool.



. Tortillas/pitta breads are win on a plate.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't like eating much, but I can never resist one of these-


----------



## arktan (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Mar 25, 2009)

Gratin of potatoes


----------



## klutvott (Mar 25, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Gratin of potatoes


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 25, 2009)

Can't beat the Donair. I dunno if Americans get these, or maybe they are called something else.

Either way, I am slightly dissapointed when moving to Halifax (the Donair capital of Canada, apparently?) .. I've always enjoyed the donairs in New Brunswick much better.. Long Live NB =]

Along with Canada's other great meal.. the Poutine (fries and cheese blocks covered with gravy)






I really feel sorry for you americans who havent got to try these two.. I dont think I could live without them.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 25, 2009)

Italian food rules, Spaghetti with a shit load or parmesan 







and of course the famous ''Jambon de Parmes''....


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 26, 2009)

WHY DO YOU GUYS HATE ME SO FUCKING MUCH 

Kay some ethnic food for ya'll

MOFONGO! 
Puerto ricans have it too i think, but not sure 

Mofongo is nothing more than plantain (green banana) that has been fried, then mashed, and compacted into a ball with pork or other kinds of meat in it, then you pour some garlic sauce (the basic one, not the creamy one) on top of it or a bowl chicken soup (which i don't eat that much because i'm a garlic fanboi) and you got yourself the best quick meal EVER.

It may not look as "eatable" as the other things posted before, but i'm sure it tastes just as great 







Some World fame chefs made their own take of it though...I WANT...god i'm fucking hungry now


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn that looks fucking incredible, want some now


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 26, 2009)

Me doing bacon and eggs to go picking up my Hellraiser C-8 jeje

A warrior's breakfast aaaaaooooooouuuuuuuurghhhhhhh aaaaaooooooouuuuuuuurghhhhhhh!






But the best food for me are Jumbo Shrimps






and a desert of sweet "platanos maduros" with melted mozzarella chesse tops:










That's it....

I'm out to eat some, bye....


----------



## Cadavuh (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 31, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

"what's that stuff??? we used to eat it all the time back in the day... PUSSY..."


----------



## rvoteary (Mar 31, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Can't beat the Donair. I dunno if Americans get these, or maybe they are called something else.
> 
> Either way, I am slightly dissapointed when moving to Halifax (the Donair capital of Canada, apparently?) .. I've always enjoyed the donairs in New Brunswick much better.. Long Live NB =]
> 
> ...



These two ^^^^


----------



## renzoip (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

Sroth Saraiel said:


> Me doing bacon and eggs to go picking up my Hellraiser C-8 jeje
> 
> A warrior's breakfast aaaaaooooooouuuuuuuurghhhhhhh aaaaaooooooouuuuuuuurghhhhhhh!
> 
> ...



EPA!!!! Platanos! \m/


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 1, 2009)

Anything Asian, especially Korean and Japanese.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 1, 2009)

I  20000000000&#37;

best food in the world, no doubt!

anytime I can afford it, I just enjoy having a real sushi experience


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I  20000000000%
> 
> best food in the world, no doubt!
> 
> anytime I can afford it, I just enjoy having a real sushi experience


 
Even when I can afford it, its so hard to find any decent sushi places here. Normally guys that aren't even Japanese prepare it.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 1, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Even when I can afford it, its so hard to find any decent sushi places here. Normally guys that aren't even Japanese prepare it.



yeah same problem over here 

for a good sushi you need to go to Geneva but its insanely expensive, but the cool thing is that they are qualified sushi masters who trained in japan


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 2, 2009)

i think this watermelon is a little more metal


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 2, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> i think this watermelon is a little more metal


 
 That's actually really cool.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 2, 2009)

renzoip said:


>


i second this.


----------



## somn (Apr 20, 2009)

sweet mother of god not the toco bell blaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhh...it come nothing close to real mexican food other than that everything else here look gooooood mmmmmmm lol


----------

